# Backup EISA Config. partition



## jashsayani (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi,

I have a Acer aspire one. I am planning to do some system modifications so need to wipe my HD completely. But first, I want to backup the hidden EISA Configuration partition which has the default OS (Win XP) and all the drivers.

Is there a way to un-hide the partition and burn the contents or directly make an image of the partition and burn it...?

Thanks.


----------



## mep916 (Jan 11, 2009)

You can create recovery disk using these instructions. You have to have a PDF reader installed to read the document.


----------



## jashsayani (Jan 11, 2009)

mep916 said:


> You can create recovery disk using these instructions. You have to have a PDF reader installed to read the document.



Thanks for the link. The eRecovery software shown on the PDF is a different version than that on the Aspire one. The eRecovery Management software on the Aspire one has only 2 options: Restore system to factory settings AND reinstall drivers and softwares.

Here's a screenshot:






I have also checked out the user guide and it also says that there are only these 2 features.

Any idea ??


----------

